# we done it - bought in silver coast



## andrewandsue (Jul 8, 2011)

hi all 
We are about to complete our house purchase in the silver coast.
the house has a number of large patio door type windows that will need 'Blinds' to keep out the sun.
Can any one recommend a good supplier 

Andrew and sue


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

andrewandsue said:


> hi all
> We are about to complete our house purchase in the silver coast.
> the house has a number of large patio door type windows that will need 'Blinds' to keep out the sun.
> Can any one recommend a good supplier
> ...


Many congratulations on your purchase, whilst not knowing any companies who do blinds personally, I am sure someone will be along shortly to let you know some names.

I guess you do not have shutters on the windows.

It may help to be slightly more specific with your actual location.........e.g. Sao Martinho do Porto, Obidos etc etc.

HTH

Rob


----------



## andrewandsue (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Rob 
Its near Obidos Lagoon and yes for some reason the large patio windows are not shuttered


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

andrewandsue said:


> Thanks Rob
> Its near Obidos Lagoon and yes for some reason the large patio windows are not shuttered



There is a store that specialises in blinds on the road going out of Caldas towards Tornada.


Go from Modelo towards McDonalds and take third exit off the roundabout. 
You will go past the International Hotel on your left. 
Just a little further up the road on the right habd side is where you will find the shop.

Sorry I don't know the name of the shop


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Andrew and sue 
Good luck with your new house....


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Just looking at your post again if you have not completed yet I think I would ask the question "when are the shutters/blinds being fitted?"


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

andrewandsue said:


> hi all
> We are about to complete our house purchase in the silver coast.
> the house has a number of large patio door type windows that will need 'Blinds' to keep out the sun.
> Can any one recommend a good supplier
> ...





Hiya guys if you don’t mind me asking how much you paid for your new home.
So that I can get the rough idea. Coz im thinking of buying a flat for my dad by end of this year.
Many thanks
Maven


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya guys if you don’t mind me asking how much you paid for your new home.
> So that I can get the rough idea. Coz im thinking of buying a flat for my dad by end of this year.
> Many thanks
> Maven




have a look on Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal that way you can look at all areas, compare prices and see what might suit your fancy (or your Dad's)


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> have a look on Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal that way you can look at all areas, compare prices and see what might suit your fancy (or your Dad's) [/QUOT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

My place is for sale....


----------



## andrewandsue (Jul 8, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> There is a store that specialises in blinds on the road going out of Caldas towards Tornada.
> 
> 
> Go from Modelo towards McDonalds and take third exit off the roundabout.
> ...


thanks for this we are out next week to sign the deeds we will take a trip to Caldas and have a look at this shop 

Thanks


----------



## andrewandsue (Jul 8, 2011)

mrforja said:


> Just looking at your post again if you have not completed yet I think I would ask the question "when are the shutters/blinds being fitted?"


we did ask it seems that its a feature of the villa - the windows that don't have electric shutters are all arch shaped and adding shutters now as an after though takes away from the look of the place. 

Andrew


----------



## andrewandsue (Jul 8, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya guys if you don’t mind me asking how much you paid for your new home.
> So that I can get the rough idea. Coz im thinking of buying a flat for my dad by end of this year.
> Many thanks
> Maven


sorry not happy to disclose that but its a 4 bed villa with pool - and we negotiated 20% reduction from asking price.

Andrew


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

andrewandsue said:


> sorry not happy to disclose that but its a 4 bed villa with pool - and we negotiated 20% reduction from asking price.
> 
> Andrew


I agree.............bit cheeky to ask IMHO

Rob


----------

